# Market place posts



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Is this going to be turned around, back to the old system where you can post instead of pm'ing? Its just that you see the same old things for sale and when they move down the list and off the first page then they have to be relisted again.


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

thing is you are not allowed to post OR relist :?


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Yeah thats what i mean get the posting back.


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

ian222 said:


> Is this going to be turned around, back to the old system where you can post instead of pm'ing?


No.


----------

